# Psychic Prediction for Baby?



## Katie Potatie

Yes, I'm starting a weird thread here! Interested to hear if anyone has ever had a psychic, palm reader, etc. predict a future baby and if it's actually happened or not. I'm giggling typing this because it's SOOO beyond our obsessions with symptom spotting and taking hope to a whole new level! If you don't believe in that sort of thing, that's totally okay! I'm just very curious to hear stories from anyone who has had that experience or knows of people who have had that experience and what the outcome was! Go! :)


----------



## Emmi

Well!!!! Funny that you should ask that!!! I went to see a psychic about a year ago - I had just got married and we had started the baby-making journey and I was all bit at a loss with a few things.

Anyway - this psychic said that I would definitely be a mum but he said that he couldn't see me conceiving naturally and he could see eggs being put in me.....And that I would be pregnant within 2 years......It got me panicking and made a whole lot of appointments with the dr....

So after that psychic meeting - I got my fertility bloods ball rolling and lo and behold - I am looking at IVF and ICSI which I am just starting now ......He said that I would have a girl!!!!

Believer or not - he was spot on about so many things and if it wasn't for him - I wouldn't have started the journey :winkwink:


----------



## fandabby

Hi

Okay so this is my story. My first whom is now age 6 I gave birth to him when I was 35.5.

My husband and I were trying for 8 months and we couldn't understand why we were not conceiving. I was obsessed and thought maybe I was infertile, had fibroids or something (I have very heavy long periods - turns out I do have fibroids by the way).

So long story short I went along to a medium in the January 2006 from a different town so no chance of her knowing who I was. First thing she told me was about the loss of my mum, named her exactly and described how she died and that I was still young (aged 23). Then the next moment she said your mother has a message for you "don't be silly girl you are not infertile you are not timing it right" - which I thought was weird, we were doing the DB differently each month we tried like every day, then every other day then every 3rd day just to see and it did not happen.

Then the psychic said your mum is saying 4 and 14 and I asked what that meant and all the message came through was 4 and 14. So we figured that must relate to cycle so April cycle and cycle day 14. So what happens next. We still try for a babe and still nothing.

Come my April cycle we abstained and only had sex once on CD14.

BAM - pregnant!

How spooky is that. Our story hit a national magazine.

Even more weird, the 14th day of my cycle was a Saturday and I was booked long before to be on a course an hour away but long day. So that morning my husband went off to work since I was away for the weekend but travelling back that night to do the deed knowing that was our date. I go to the garage get my car and literally 200 yards up the road I was thinking oh blimey I'm going to be so so tired after this course that I hoped to have the energy to get down to business. Well my tyre blew, literally. I only had a saver tyre so couldn't travel with that. Rang garages and they couldn't fit me in until the afternoon. I cancelled and rebooked the course and had to wait patiently for my hubby to come home - he only forgot to take his phone and he works as a window cleaner so all over the place.

I sat on my bench out the front reading a book this was about lunchtime and I started seeing stars like twinkles. You know if you move your head quickly and see twinkles just like that. This cloud of twinkles I saw floated around my head travelled down the front of my body and went into my pelvis area. My immediate thought was OMG I must have just ovulated. Soon as hubby through the door I pounced. 

Then out pops Harvey! 

I still have copies of the magazine stored away for us and Harvey for when he's older as a memory keepsake.

Others might find this weird but it happened and thank goodness I went along for my reading.


----------



## Emmi

fandabby said:


> Hi
> 
> Okay so this is my story. My first whom is now age 6 I gave birth to him when I was 35.5.
> 
> My husband and I were trying for 8 months and we couldn't understand why we were not conceiving. I was obsessed and thought maybe I was infertile, had fibroids or something (I have very heavy long periods - turns out I do have fibroids by the way).
> 
> So long story short I went along to a medium in the January 2006 from a different town so no chance of her knowing who I was. First thing she told me was about the loss of my mum, named her exactly and described how she died and that I was still young (aged 23). Then the next moment she said your mother has a message for you "don't be silly girl you are not infertile you are not timing it right" - which I thought was weird, we were doing the DB differently each month we tried like every day, then every other day then every 3rd day just to see and it did not happen.
> 
> Then the psychic said your mum is saying 4 and 14 and I asked what that meant and all the message came through was 4 and 14. So we figured that must relate to cycle so April cycle and cycle day 14. So what happens next. We still try for a babe and still nothing.
> 
> Come my April cycle we abstained and only had sex once on CD14.
> 
> BAM - pregnant!
> 
> How spooky is that. Our story hit a national magazine.
> 
> Even more weird, the 14th day of my cycle was a Saturday and I was booked long before to be on a course an hour away but long day. So that morning my husband went off to work since I was away for the weekend but travelling back that night to do the deed knowing that was our date. I go to the garage get my car and literally 200 yards up the road I was thinking oh blimey I'm going to be so so tired after this course that I hoped to have the energy to get down to business. Well my tyre blew, literally. I only had a saver tyre so couldn't travel with that. Rang garages and they couldn't fit me in until the afternoon. I cancelled and rebooked the course and had to wait patiently for my hubby to come home - he only forgot to take his phone and he works as a window cleaner so all over the place.
> 
> I sat on my bench out the front reading a book this was about lunchtime and I started seeing stars like twinkles. You know if you move your head quickly and see twinkles just like that. This cloud of twinkles I saw floated around my head travelled down the front of my body and went into my pelvis area. My immediate thought was OMG I must have just ovulated. Soon as hubby through the door I pounced.
> 
> Then out pops Harvey!
> 
> I still have copies of the magazine stored away for us and Harvey for when he's older as a memory keepsake.
> 
> Others might find this weird but it happened and thank goodness I went along for my reading.

What a fabulous story and how amazing that it was your mum that told you where you were going wrong!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

Emmi said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Okay so this is my story. My first whom is now age 6 I gave birth to him when I was 35.5.
> 
> My husband and I were trying for 8 months and we couldn't understand why we were not conceiving. I was obsessed and thought maybe I was infertile, had fibroids or something (I have very heavy long periods - turns out I do have fibroids by the way).
> 
> So long story short I went along to a medium in the January 2006 from a different town so no chance of her knowing who I was. First thing she told me was about the loss of my mum, named her exactly and described how she died and that I was still young (aged 23). Then the next moment she said your mother has a message for you "don't be silly girl you are not infertile you are not timing it right" - which I thought was weird, we were doing the DB differently each month we tried like every day, then every other day then every 3rd day just to see and it did not happen.
> 
> Then the psychic said your mum is saying 4 and 14 and I asked what that meant and all the message came through was 4 and 14. So we figured that must relate to cycle so April cycle and cycle day 14. So what happens next. We still try for a babe and still nothing.
> 
> Come my April cycle we abstained and only had sex once on CD14.
> 
> BAM - pregnant!
> 
> How spooky is that. Our story hit a national magazine.
> 
> Even more weird, the 14th day of my cycle was a Saturday and I was booked long before to be on a course an hour away but long day. So that morning my husband went off to work since I was away for the weekend but travelling back that night to do the deed knowing that was our date. I go to the garage get my car and literally 200 yards up the road I was thinking oh blimey I'm going to be so so tired after this course that I hoped to have the energy to get down to business. Well my tyre blew, literally. I only had a saver tyre so couldn't travel with that. Rang garages and they couldn't fit me in until the afternoon. I cancelled and rebooked the course and had to wait patiently for my hubby to come home - he only forgot to take his phone and he works as a window cleaner so all over the place.
> 
> I sat on my bench out the front reading a book this was about lunchtime and I started seeing stars like twinkles. You know if you move your head quickly and see twinkles just like that. This cloud of twinkles I saw floated around my head travelled down the front of my body and went into my pelvis area. My immediate thought was OMG I must have just ovulated. Soon as hubby through the door I pounced.
> 
> Then out pops Harvey!
> 
> I still have copies of the magazine stored away for us and Harvey for when he's older as a memory keepsake.
> 
> Others might find this weird but it happened and thank goodness I went along for my reading.
> 
> What a fabulous story and how amazing that it was your mum that told you where you were going wrong!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


Yes I know, I cried all through reading but I knew it was her, the medium said stuff which was personal to me and my mum and when she was alive we always talked openly about sex and stuff. Thank you Mummy. I think having my first made me really fertile because we caught same month then with our other two - but with the assistance of the persona monitor and temping. :winkwink:


----------



## Emmi

fandabby said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Okay so this is my story. My first whom is now age 6 I gave birth to him when I was 35.5.
> 
> My husband and I were trying for 8 months and we couldn't understand why we were not conceiving. I was obsessed and thought maybe I was infertile, had fibroids or something (I have very heavy long periods - turns out I do have fibroids by the way).
> 
> So long story short I went along to a medium in the January 2006 from a different town so no chance of her knowing who I was. First thing she told me was about the loss of my mum, named her exactly and described how she died and that I was still young (aged 23). Then the next moment she said your mother has a message for you "don't be silly girl you are not infertile you are not timing it right" - which I thought was weird, we were doing the DB differently each month we tried like every day, then every other day then every 3rd day just to see and it did not happen.
> 
> Then the psychic said your mum is saying 4 and 14 and I asked what that meant and all the message came through was 4 and 14. So we figured that must relate to cycle so April cycle and cycle day 14. So what happens next. We still try for a babe and still nothing.
> 
> Come my April cycle we abstained and only had sex once on CD14.
> 
> BAM - pregnant!
> 
> How spooky is that. Our story hit a national magazine.
> 
> Even more weird, the 14th day of my cycle was a Saturday and I was booked long before to be on a course an hour away but long day. So that morning my husband went off to work since I was away for the weekend but travelling back that night to do the deed knowing that was our date. I go to the garage get my car and literally 200 yards up the road I was thinking oh blimey I'm going to be so so tired after this course that I hoped to have the energy to get down to business. Well my tyre blew, literally. I only had a saver tyre so couldn't travel with that. Rang garages and they couldn't fit me in until the afternoon. I cancelled and rebooked the course and had to wait patiently for my hubby to come home - he only forgot to take his phone and he works as a window cleaner so all over the place.
> 
> I sat on my bench out the front reading a book this was about lunchtime and I started seeing stars like twinkles. You know if you move your head quickly and see twinkles just like that. This cloud of twinkles I saw floated around my head travelled down the front of my body and went into my pelvis area. My immediate thought was OMG I must have just ovulated. Soon as hubby through the door I pounced.
> 
> Then out pops Harvey!
> 
> I still have copies of the magazine stored away for us and Harvey for when he's older as a memory keepsake.
> 
> Others might find this weird but it happened and thank goodness I went along for my reading.
> 
> What a fabulous story and how amazing that it was your mum that told you where you were going wrong!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know, I cried all through reading but I knew it was her, the medium said stuff which was personal to me and my mum and when she was alive we always talked openly about sex and stuff. Thank you Mummy. I think having my first made me really fertile because we caught same month then with our other two - but with the assistance of the persona monitor and temping. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Awwww sounds like a lovely mummy. My mum has been so ill these last couple of years but she has a will of iron! We are trying for out first baby - we just started a little older as we met late in life. But the thought of another grandchild is making my ma doolally with excitement!!! 
The psychic I saw has become a friend - kinda nice having him giving me all sorts of insights out of the blue!!!:wacko:


----------



## fandabby

Emmi said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Okay so this is my story. My first whom is now age 6 I gave birth to him when I was 35.5.
> 
> My husband and I were trying for 8 months and we couldn't understand why we were not conceiving. I was obsessed and thought maybe I was infertile, had fibroids or something (I have very heavy long periods - turns out I do have fibroids by the way).
> 
> So long story short I went along to a medium in the January 2006 from a different town so no chance of her knowing who I was. First thing she told me was about the loss of my mum, named her exactly and described how she died and that I was still young (aged 23). Then the next moment she said your mother has a message for you "don't be silly girl you are not infertile you are not timing it right" - which I thought was weird, we were doing the DB differently each month we tried like every day, then every other day then every 3rd day just to see and it did not happen.
> 
> Then the psychic said your mum is saying 4 and 14 and I asked what that meant and all the message came through was 4 and 14. So we figured that must relate to cycle so April cycle and cycle day 14. So what happens next. We still try for a babe and still nothing.
> 
> Come my April cycle we abstained and only had sex once on CD14.
> 
> BAM - pregnant!
> 
> How spooky is that. Our story hit a national magazine.
> 
> Even more weird, the 14th day of my cycle was a Saturday and I was booked long before to be on a course an hour away but long day. So that morning my husband went off to work since I was away for the weekend but travelling back that night to do the deed knowing that was our date. I go to the garage get my car and literally 200 yards up the road I was thinking oh blimey I'm going to be so so tired after this course that I hoped to have the energy to get down to business. Well my tyre blew, literally. I only had a saver tyre so couldn't travel with that. Rang garages and they couldn't fit me in until the afternoon. I cancelled and rebooked the course and had to wait patiently for my hubby to come home - he only forgot to take his phone and he works as a window cleaner so all over the place.
> 
> I sat on my bench out the front reading a book this was about lunchtime and I started seeing stars like twinkles. You know if you move your head quickly and see twinkles just like that. This cloud of twinkles I saw floated around my head travelled down the front of my body and went into my pelvis area. My immediate thought was OMG I must have just ovulated. Soon as hubby through the door I pounced.
> 
> Then out pops Harvey!
> 
> I still have copies of the magazine stored away for us and Harvey for when he's older as a memory keepsake.
> 
> Others might find this weird but it happened and thank goodness I went along for my reading.
> 
> What a fabulous story and how amazing that it was your mum that told you where you were going wrong!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...




Emmi said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Okay so this is my story. My first whom is now age 6 I gave birth to him when I was 35.5.
> 
> My husband and I were trying for 8 months and we couldn't understand why we were not conceiving. I was obsessed and thought maybe I was infertile, had fibroids or something (I have very heavy long periods - turns out I do have fibroids by the way).
> 
> So long story short I went along to a medium in the January 2006 from a different town so no chance of her knowing who I was. First thing she told me was about the loss of my mum, named her exactly and described how she died and that I was still young (aged 23). Then the next moment she said your mother has a message for you "don't be silly girl you are not infertile you are not timing it right" - which I thought was weird, we were doing the DB differently each month we tried like every day, then every other day then every 3rd day just to see and it did not happen.
> 
> Then the psychic said your mum is saying 4 and 14 and I asked what that meant and all the message came through was 4 and 14. So we figured that must relate to cycle so April cycle and cycle day 14. So what happens next. We still try for a babe and still nothing.
> 
> Come my April cycle we abstained and only had sex once on CD14.
> 
> BAM - pregnant!
> 
> How spooky is that. Our story hit a national magazine.
> 
> Even more weird, the 14th day of my cycle was a Saturday and I was booked long before to be on a course an hour away but long day. So that morning my husband went off to work since I was away for the weekend but travelling back that night to do the deed knowing that was our date. I go to the garage get my car and literally 200 yards up the road I was thinking oh blimey I'm going to be so so tired after this course that I hoped to have the energy to get down to business. Well my tyre blew, literally. I only had a saver tyre so couldn't travel with that. Rang garages and they couldn't fit me in until the afternoon. I cancelled and rebooked the course and had to wait patiently for my hubby to come home - he only forgot to take his phone and he works as a window cleaner so all over the place.
> 
> I sat on my bench out the front reading a book this was about lunchtime and I started seeing stars like twinkles. You know if you move your head quickly and see twinkles just like that. This cloud of twinkles I saw floated around my head travelled down the front of my body and went into my pelvis area. My immediate thought was OMG I must have just ovulated. Soon as hubby through the door I pounced.
> 
> Then out pops Harvey!
> 
> I still have copies of the magazine stored away for us and Harvey for when he's older as a memory keepsake.
> 
> Others might find this weird but it happened and thank goodness I went along for my reading.
> 
> What a fabulous story and how amazing that it was your mum that told you where you were going wrong!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know, I cried all through reading but I knew it was her, the medium said stuff which was personal to me and my mum and when she was alive we always talked openly about sex and stuff. Thank you Mummy. I think having my first made me really fertile because we caught same month then with our other two - but with the assistance of the persona monitor and temping. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww sounds like a lovely mummy. My mum has been so ill these last couple of years but she has a will of iron! We are trying for out first baby - we just started a little older as we met late in life. But the thought of another grandchild is making my ma doolally with excitement!!!
> The psychic I saw has become a friend - kinda nice having him giving me all sorts of insights out of the blue!!!:wacko:Click to expand...



So similar to us, I met my husband and married (5 month whirlwind) in July 2005. We started trying straight away, I was then 35.5 when I had Harvey in January 2007.

You know if you are open minded and you want divine help, have you thought about a fertility spell to help things along.. Go check out and google Mia Angel - I used her :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

She lives in UK but works for everyone all over the world.. Might be worth considering to speed things up.

Good luck with your Mum and your baby journey...
:dust:


----------



## Emmi

fandabby said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Okay so this is my story. My first whom is now age 6 I gave birth to him when I was 35.5.
> 
> My husband and I were trying for 8 months and we couldn't understand why we were not conceiving. I was obsessed and thought maybe I was infertile, had fibroids or something (I have very heavy long periods - turns out I do have fibroids by the way).
> 
> So long story short I went along to a medium in the January 2006 from a different town so no chance of her knowing who I was. First thing she told me was about the loss of my mum, named her exactly and described how she died and that I was still young (aged 23). Then the next moment she said your mother has a message for you "don't be silly girl you are not infertile you are not timing it right" - which I thought was weird, we were doing the DB differently each month we tried like every day, then every other day then every 3rd day just to see and it did not happen.
> 
> Then the psychic said your mum is saying 4 and 14 and I asked what that meant and all the message came through was 4 and 14. So we figured that must relate to cycle so April cycle and cycle day 14. So what happens next. We still try for a babe and still nothing.
> 
> Come my April cycle we abstained and only had sex once on CD14.
> 
> BAM - pregnant!
> 
> How spooky is that. Our story hit a national magazine.
> 
> Even more weird, the 14th day of my cycle was a Saturday and I was booked long before to be on a course an hour away but long day. So that morning my husband went off to work since I was away for the weekend but travelling back that night to do the deed knowing that was our date. I go to the garage get my car and literally 200 yards up the road I was thinking oh blimey I'm going to be so so tired after this course that I hoped to have the energy to get down to business. Well my tyre blew, literally. I only had a saver tyre so couldn't travel with that. Rang garages and they couldn't fit me in until the afternoon. I cancelled and rebooked the course and had to wait patiently for my hubby to come home - he only forgot to take his phone and he works as a window cleaner so all over the place.
> 
> I sat on my bench out the front reading a book this was about lunchtime and I started seeing stars like twinkles. You know if you move your head quickly and see twinkles just like that. This cloud of twinkles I saw floated around my head travelled down the front of my body and went into my pelvis area. My immediate thought was OMG I must have just ovulated. Soon as hubby through the door I pounced.
> 
> Then out pops Harvey!
> 
> I still have copies of the magazine stored away for us and Harvey for when he's older as a memory keepsake.
> 
> Others might find this weird but it happened and thank goodness I went along for my reading.
> 
> What a fabulous story and how amazing that it was your mum that told you where you were going wrong!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Okay so this is my story. My first whom is now age 6 I gave birth to him when I was 35.5.
> 
> My husband and I were trying for 8 months and we couldn't understand why we were not conceiving. I was obsessed and thought maybe I was infertile, had fibroids or something (I have very heavy long periods - turns out I do have fibroids by the way).
> 
> So long story short I went along to a medium in the January 2006 from a different town so no chance of her knowing who I was. First thing she told me was about the loss of my mum, named her exactly and described how she died and that I was still young (aged 23). Then the next moment she said your mother has a message for you "don't be silly girl you are not infertile you are not timing it right" - which I thought was weird, we were doing the DB differently each month we tried like every day, then every other day then every 3rd day just to see and it did not happen.
> 
> Then the psychic said your mum is saying 4 and 14 and I asked what that meant and all the message came through was 4 and 14. So we figured that must relate to cycle so April cycle and cycle day 14. So what happens next. We still try for a babe and still nothing.
> 
> Come my April cycle we abstained and only had sex once on CD14.
> 
> BAM - pregnant!
> 
> How spooky is that. Our story hit a national magazine.
> 
> Even more weird, the 14th day of my cycle was a Saturday and I was booked long before to be on a course an hour away but long day. So that morning my husband went off to work since I was away for the weekend but travelling back that night to do the deed knowing that was our date. I go to the garage get my car and literally 200 yards up the road I was thinking oh blimey I'm going to be so so tired after this course that I hoped to have the energy to get down to business. Well my tyre blew, literally. I only had a saver tyre so couldn't travel with that. Rang garages and they couldn't fit me in until the afternoon. I cancelled and rebooked the course and had to wait patiently for my hubby to come home - he only forgot to take his phone and he works as a window cleaner so all over the place.
> 
> I sat on my bench out the front reading a book this was about lunchtime and I started seeing stars like twinkles. You know if you move your head quickly and see twinkles just like that. This cloud of twinkles I saw floated around my head travelled down the front of my body and went into my pelvis area. My immediate thought was OMG I must have just ovulated. Soon as hubby through the door I pounced.
> 
> Then out pops Harvey!
> 
> I still have copies of the magazine stored away for us and Harvey for when he's older as a memory keepsake.
> 
> Others might find this weird but it happened and thank goodness I went along for my reading.Click to expand...
> 
> What a fabulous story and how amazing that it was your mum that told you where you were going wrong!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I know, I cried all through reading but I knew it was her, the medium said stuff which was personal to me and my mum and when she was alive we always talked openly about sex and stuff. Thank you Mummy. I think having my first made me really fertile because we caught same month then with our other two - but with the assistance of the persona monitor and temping. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww sounds like a lovely mummy. My mum has been so ill these last couple of years but she has a will of iron! We are trying for out first baby - we just started a little older as we met late in life. But the thought of another grandchild is making my ma doolally with excitement!!!
> The psychic I saw has become a friend - kinda nice having him giving me all sorts of insights out of the blue!!!:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So similar to us, I met my husband and married (5 month whirlwind) in July 2005. We started trying straight away, I was then 35.5 when I had Harvey in January 2007.
> 
> You know if you are open minded and you want divine help, have you thought about a fertility spell to help things along.. Go check out and google Mia Angel - I used her :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> She lives in UK but works for everyone all over the world.. Might be worth considering to speed things up.
> 
> Good luck with your Mum and your baby journey...
> :dust:Click to expand...

I was 40 when I met my hubby and I said that if he wanted to be with me - we had to get married asap as I wanted to commence baby-making! We married a year after meeting!! Best way this whirlwind business - you just get on with it :winkwink:

I am open to many things - I am Hindu and well travelled so I believe in all the good things that divine intervention can bring. I will have a look at the fertility spells and I do one daily as my best friend is bit of a white witch:wacko:

In India - your stars are done the moment you are born and mine have all said that I would have children but later in life once I had met the amazing man that was right for me. I have full faith in this. Thank you for the wishes - hoping little baba comes soon x


----------



## Briss

fandabby, thanks for sharing. I checked Mia Angel's website and it looks interesting. I've never considered the spells before but I am reaching my limits here after TTC for 3 years with low sperm count. would i need to go and see her or is it something that works on line? sorry I am really clueless about these things


----------



## fandabby

Briss said:


> fandabby, thanks for sharing. I checked Mia Angel's website and it looks interesting. I've never considered the spells before but I am reaching my limits here after TTC for 3 years with low sperm count. would i need to go and see her or is it something that works on line? sorry I am really clueless about these things

Hi Briss

You can email her through her contact page on her site. Tell her everything about you and your partner's fertility and journey so far so she knows what to incorporate into the spell. She'll then ask for other details like DOB and names of you and partner to link the spell to you. 

She has a guest book on ebay which I studied and there are lots of successes for fertility with her work.

https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/mia-angel&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID&_trksid=p3984.m1543.l2533

She is really great to work with.

I wish you luck ...

:dust:


----------



## Briss

fandabby, thank you very much! which spell did you go for? did it work the first time or did you have to get several spells?


----------



## fandabby

Briss said:


> fandabby, thank you very much! which spell did you go for? did it work the first time or did you have to get several spells?

Hi Briss, I have just PM'd you.....


----------



## marathongirl

Hi I haven't posted for a while but I have an experience with a psychic.
My long story short is that I went to Maui in April 2010 to visit a friend and get away as my partner and I were having problems. We had been together for 3 years but met as we were both going through divorce so things were moving really slow. We had talked about having a baby together when we first met and I was getting anxious as I was 40 already. 
My best friend who I was visiting in Hawaii had been working with a psychic for a while and knowing how much I was struggling she sent me to her to have my Angel cards read. I was totally open and blown away by the things she said but the 2 things that really stuck in my mind were that I was going to get married again and have a baby within 3 years!! I was surprised as I was on the brink of breaking things off with my partner. 
I went back home and we did break up and then I was really wondering who it would be that I would marry let alone thinking about a baby!
We did get married in Aug 2011 and started our ttc journey a few months before. I ended up getting my BFP in September of 2011 only to lose that baby at 12.5 weeks. I was devastated but determined. I had a D and C in Nov 2011 and started trying again in Jan 2012. I got another BFP in June 2012 but again miscarried at 6 weeks this time. At this point almost 43 I thought I guess she was wrong about the baby. I emailed her after the 2nd mc and asked her if she still thought I was going to have another baby? She said definitely yes and pretty sure it will be a girl! I got my BFP in Aug 2012 and our little rainbow girl was born April 2013. I will be 44 in a month. It can happen ladies and if you can see a psychic and they tell you you will have a baby believe it!


----------



## Blythe

If i was ever to spend money on a physic it would be for a face to face session. The ones on the internet are absolute charlatans, in particular, Psychic123. Very rude and money grabbing tossers exploiting vulnerable women......having said that if anyone knows of someone genuine please let me know!

i used to post on the thread linked below - i was predicted a July 2013 pregnancy - result = BFN!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...predictions-lets-see-whose-more-accurate.html


----------



## Emmi

Blythe said:


> If i was ever to spend money on a physic it would be for a face to face session. The ones on the internet are absolute charlatans, in particular, Psychic123. Very rude and money grabbing tossers exploiting vulnerable women......having said that if anyone knows of someone genuine please let me know!
> 
> i used to post on the thread linked below - i was predicted a July 2013 pregnancy - result = BFN!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...predictions-lets-see-whose-more-accurate.html

Agree - it has to be face to face with someone and preferably someone that has been highly recommended by a few people. The internet in general can just be full of charlatons as you say that are out to exploit desperate people. I would recommend the one I use anyday but I guess it depends where you live?


----------



## Blythe

Emmi said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> If i was ever to spend money on a physic it would be for a face to face session. The ones on the internet are absolute charlatans, in particular, Psychic123. Very rude and money grabbing tossers exploiting vulnerable women......having said that if anyone knows of someone genuine please let me know!
> 
> i used to post on the thread linked below - i was predicted a July 2013 pregnancy - result = BFN!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...predictions-lets-see-whose-more-accurate.html
> 
> Agree - it has to be face to face with someone and preferably someone that has been highly recommended by a few people. The internet in general can just be full of charlatons as you say that are out to exploit desperate people. I would recommend the one I use anyday but I guess it depends where you live?Click to expand...

Hi Emmi. I'm in south London. Where is your psychic?


----------



## Emmi

Hi Blythe - this one is in Warwick which maybe a bit far but not impossible if you really wanted to see him - straight up the M40 or about 1 and half or so from Marylebone.

I had been recommended this guy by allot of people and he was spot on about something about my brother that no-one could know! And I am grateful of this guy as he made me seriously look into my fertility as he said that it wouldn't happen naturally. Some would argue that he could've guessed that because of my age but a friend of mine who is the same age married at the same time as me and conceived straight away!


----------



## godgiftbaby

hey could you pls the name of psychic , i am also tired of ttc. i had iui this month but i got negative hcg on my cd25. and the doctor told me blood tests are very accurate and there is no chance this month. can miracle happen.


----------



## godgiftbaby

i live in vancouver , is it possible to contact over the phone or by email.


----------



## Emmi

godgiftbaby said:


> i live in vancouver , is it possible to contact over the phone or by email.

Hey there - this guy doesn't do phone ones or email which I think is right really - he needs to be around that person.

And psychics may tell you something that you don't want to hear aswell.....I just happened to go as I was fed up with a job situation and said what he said. 

Am sure if you ask around - there may be one that your friends can recommend? Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## marathongirl

I agree that it has to be face to face as well. I would never have gone had my friend not "sent" me. I also wasn't going to only find out about ttc because at that point I wasn't ttc'ing


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yowsas! My phone went on the brink after I posted this ? and I just got a chance to come back to look at the post. Can't wait to read all the responses!!


----------



## Feline

I was going through difficulties in my last relationship and a friend recommended I see this well known hand reader she had been to see several times. I made an appointment, and he predicted that the relationship would end, and that I would be swept off my feet by someone with an unusual job, and have a baby in later life. At the time I didn't believe it because I thought I would be with my then fiance for life. However, within 18 months, everything he said happened and I had my little boy this January. It took me a while to get pregnant so I was hanging onto the prediction for dear life.

Also, two days after my BFP, I met a psychic on a course, who did a mini-free reading for me for fun. She said she saw my father (who had died a long time ago in a car accident - which there was no way she could have known) handing me a baby. At the time I couldn't tell her that I'd just got my BFP because it was such early days, but after 12 weeks I emailed her to tell her that her prediction had been correct. 

Those two things both felt really magical. X


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thank you ladies for sharing your stories! Gives me goosebumps. Congrats to those whose predictions came true and fx for those who have outcomes yet to be determined!

My predictions are yet TBD. When my DH and I started TTC, my mom went to an auora reader who saw 2 little souls that would be coming into her life. A boy and a girl. I'm an only child and my mom was long past child-bearing years and I had a girl that year.

When my daughter was 2, I had a phone reading with a psychic who did a crazy-accurate reading with my best friend. She told me I'd have a boy when my daughter was 4-5. My Mom called this same psychic a few months later and she said she'd have one more grandchild...a boy.

A few months ago, my husband had his palm read for fun and the palm reader saw another child in his "children lines." Didn't mention the gender though.

Running out of time ladies! Running out of time if the prediction about when this baby boy will be born is accurate. DD turns 4 next month, so.....I'm getting impatient! Been trying for 2 years to conceive baby #2 and this stuff is literally the only thing that gives me hope. I will Definately update this post if my baby boy prediction comes true!


----------



## Emmi

Keep believing and keep telling the universe that you are being patient but the time has come so time to get what you deserve. I am doing the same and I believe it will come true! Keep the faith.


----------



## BetsyBo

I got a conception reading from these guys but also got an overall life one - I had to email her separately and it cost a bit more than the normal conception one but she told me all about my previous troubles - kind of put my mind at ease a bit.

https://psychic-minds.webs.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Emmi said:


> Keep believing and keep telling the universe that you are being patient but the time has come so time to get what you deserve. I am doing the same and I believe it will come true! Keep the faith.

It's funny I just ovulated the other day, and I had a little session where I told this possible baby boy, "Young man, this is your mother! And it's time for you to come join our family. I've got everything ready and planned out for your arrival and it's time!" Lol!

I also prayed to God and my angels, but I'm not near as stern with them. I'm a nut! Anyway, we'll see if this is finally the month.


----------



## Emmi

I talk to my little girl all the time!!! I am convinced that I will have a little girl - just feels like that I will be having one!! She is out there in the universe just waiting to be part of me so she can be born.

I pray to so many things - I think it's important to embrace all good things - I pray to Archangel Chamual aswell as Lord Shiva as well as God:flower: There's so many nourishing things out there so I believe in accepting many things.

We'll get there - and there's no harm being a little bit nutty:happydance:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Emmi said:


> I talk to my little girl all the time!!! I am convinced that I will have a little girl - just feels like that I will be having one!! She is out there in the universe just waiting to be part of me so she can be born.
> 
> I pray to so many things - I think it's important to embrace all good things - I pray to Archangel Chamual aswell as Lord Shiva as well as God:flower: There's so many nourishing things out there so I believe in accepting many things.
> 
> We'll get there - and there's no harm being a little bit nutty:happydance:

Lol! Your are right, it never hurts and I do believe in the power of positive thinking and connecting to the universe, whatever that may mean to you. I do hope that little girl is listening to you.... although sometimes they can be downright stubborn and she may decide to just come in her own time when she's ready! Lol!


----------



## vix1972

I had a psychic reading some 18 years ago. It was February and I was on a weekend break in Somerset so definitely not local. The psychic I saw said there was a child on the way who would be the same sex as me and the same star sign and would drive me nuts! I conceived my unplanned daughter a month later and yes she is the same star sign as me and does drive me mad at times grrr! He also said that I would lose a relative that year. At the time of the reading I ignored most of this as I was due to get married in July and had no children plans and all my family were well to my knowledge. Unfortunately my grandfather passed away in the June of that year so the psychic was right there too. 

I feel I should go have another reading done sometime soon but do have my own tarot cards and runes and often do readings for myself.

As for Mia Angel I have bought a fertility spell recently so fingers crossed. At the same time my mum got a money spell and six days later won £375 at bingo which is unusual!


----------



## Emmi

Katie Potatie said:


> Emmi said:
> 
> 
> I talk to my little girl all the time!!! I am convinced that I will have a little girl - just feels like that I will be having one!! She is out there in the universe just waiting to be part of me so she can be born.
> 
> I pray to so many things - I think it's important to embrace all good things - I pray to Archangel Chamual aswell as Lord Shiva as well as God:flower: There's so many nourishing things out there so I believe in accepting many things.
> 
> We'll get there - and there's no harm being a little bit nutty:happydance:
> 
> Lol! Your are right, it never hurts and I do believe in the power of positive thinking and connecting to the universe, whatever that may mean to you. I do hope that little girl is listening to you.... although sometimes they can be downright stubborn and she may decide to just come in her own time when she's ready! Lol!Click to expand...

Positive thinking is the only way - as my hubby keeps saying - this ivf will work until we hear otherwise!

Hope that we both/all get what we want! This stubborn streak in them all needs to stop!! So come on little baba's - come and join us - we are eagerly waiting!!!:happydance: xxx


----------



## Emmi

vix1972 said:


> I had a psychic reading some 18 years ago. It was February and I was on a weekend break in Somerset so definitely not local. The psychic I saw said there was a child on the way who would be the same sex as me and the same star sign and would drive me nuts! I conceived my unplanned daughter a month later and yes she is the same star sign as me and does drive me mad at times grrr! He also said that I would lose a relative that year. At the time of the reading I ignored most of this as I was due to get married in July and had no children plans and all my family were well to my knowledge. Unfortunately my grandfather passed away in the June of that year so the psychic was right there too.
> 
> I feel I should go have another reading done sometime soon but do have my own tarot cards and runes and often do readings for myself.
> 
> As for Mia Angel I have bought a fertility spell recently so fingers crossed. At the same time my mum got a money spell and six days later won £375 at bingo which is unusual!

It goes to show that not all psychics are charlatons! Some folk do have the special talent/skill/3rd eye/psychic ability. Very amazing how that all came true for you!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Emmi said:


> vix1972 said:
> 
> 
> I had a psychic reading some 18 years ago. It was February and I was on a weekend break in Somerset so definitely not local. The psychic I saw said there was a child on the way who would be the same sex as me and the same star sign and would drive me nuts! I conceived my unplanned daughter a month later and yes she is the same star sign as me and does drive me mad at times grrr! He also said that I would lose a relative that year. At the time of the reading I ignored most of this as I was due to get married in July and had no children plans and all my family were well to my knowledge. Unfortunately my grandfather passed away in the June of that year so the psychic was right there too.
> 
> I feel I should go have another reading done sometime soon but do have my own tarot cards and runes and often do readings for myself.
> 
> As for Mia Angel I have bought a fertility spell recently so fingers crossed. At the same time my mum got a money spell and six days later won £375 at bingo which is unusual!
> 
> It goes to show that not all psychics are charlatons! Some folk do have the special talent/skill/3rd eye/psychic ability. Very amazing how that all came true for you!!Click to expand...

Yep, I agree with Emmi and thank you Vix for sharing your story, although I'm sorry about the loss of your grandfather. Please update on your fertility spell!


----------



## vix1972

Thanks Katie p. I am feeling quite positive and confident that this is the month. I don't know why just feeling upbeat instead of blah with ttc. I did finally get a definite positive for ovulation this month where is has been not so sure previously and I keep thinking third time lucky (lost one 2011 and another end of 2011). I actually went back to the same place about 6 months later to try to see the same psychic and tell him how accurate he was but the group had thrown him out because he told people the truth good or bad and they only wanted people to know the good stuff! 

Fingers X'd for us all :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Ok girls... So there is this test you can do, that is hundreds of years old and got passes down from our grandmothers. It tells you how many kids you will have and their genders. I come from a very large family and we used to play and test all the woman on family get togethers. This was when me and my cousins where kids but we tested all the aunts and my grandmother and it would NEVER fail. My grandmother had 10 kids and 3 mc. And no Matt how many times we tested her it never the results never changed. I tried to find a YouTube video with it but they are all so bad, I'm trying to post one and I think you can jump right to 2mitutes until about 3 1/2 mins. 


https://youtu.be/kU4k7KQk6Ko

The quality is bad and its in a different language. But just to illustrate it. 

1: take a thread at least 12 inches long and needle.
2: Slide the thread through the needle. 
3: take you're left hand and position it so your palm is facing upward. 
4: with your right hand hold the thread with the needle about an inch above the center of your left hand. The needle will move by itself in either a circular motion or side to side. Like a pendulum, Circle for a girl and side to side for a boy. 
5: it will stop by itself in between kids or just stop completely. It will even tell you the sex of your miscarriages and abortions. 

option B: after the needle tells you the first prediction move the needle to the outer side of your hand between your thumb and pointer finger. Dip it three times. Move it to the center of your hand to start a new prediction.

Do this on yourself of friends for fun just to test it's accuracy, specially your friends who are done with having kids. You will shocked!



Good luck and let me know if it worked for you.


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Ok girls... So there is this test you can do, that is hundreds of years old and got passes down from our grandmothers. It tells you how many kids you will have and their genders. I come from a very large family and we used to play and test all the woman on family get togethers. This was when me and my cousins where kids but we tested all the aunts and my grandmother and it would NEVER fail. My grandmother had 10 kids and 3 mc. And no Matt how many times we tested her it never the results never changed. I tried to find a YouTube video with it but they are all so bad, I'm trying to post one and I think you can jump right to 2mitutes until about 3 1/2 mins.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/kU4k7KQk6Ko
> 
> The quality is bad and its in a different language. But just to illustrate it.
> 
> 1: take a thread at least 12 inches long and needle.
> 2: Slide the thread through the needle.
> 3: take you're left hand and position it so your palm is facing upward.
> 4: with your right hand hold the thread with the needle about an inch above the center of your left hand. The needle will move by itself in either a circular motion or side to side. Like a pendulum, Circle for a girl and side to side for a boy.
> 5: it will stop by itself in between kids or just stop completely. It will even tell you the sex of your miscarriages and abortions.
> 
> option B: after the needle tells you the first prediction move the needle to the outer side of your hand between your thumb and pointer finger. Dip it three times. Move it to the center of your hand to start a new prediction.
> 
> Do this on yourself of friends for fun just to test it's accuracy, specially your friends who are done with having kids. You will shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and let me know if it worked for you.


According to this I'm going to have a girl :) 

Cheers bbbliss :winkwink::flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Yay!!!! Blythe. It's true! Every single time! For generations! Test anyone!


----------



## Katie Potatie

vix1972 said:


> Thanks Katie p. I am feeling quite positive and confident that this is the month. I don't know why just feeling upbeat instead of blah with ttc. I did finally get a definite positive for ovulation this month where is has been not so sure previously and I keep thinking third time lucky (lost one 2011 and another end of 2011). I actually went back to the same place about 6 months later to try to see the same psychic and tell him how accurate he was but the group had thrown him out because he told people the truth good or bad and they only wanted people to know the good stuff!
> 
> Fingers X'd for us all :flower:

Oh I'm sorry to hear of your losses. That's great news about getting a positive ov....that comes so easily for others but I understand how exciting it is when you get it, because that's not a given for everyone. Btw, too funny about them throwing the dude out for telling the truth!


----------



## Katie Potatie

BBbliss said:


> Ok girls... So there is this test you can do, that is hundreds of years old and got passes down from our grandmothers. It tells you how many kids you will have and their genders. I come from a very large family and we used to play and test all the woman on family get togethers. This was when me and my cousins where kids but we tested all the aunts and my grandmother and it would NEVER fail. My grandmother had 10 kids and 3 mc. And no Matt how many times we tested her it never the results never changed. I tried to find a YouTube video with it but they are all so bad, I'm trying to post one and I think you can jump right to 2mitutes until about 3 1/2 mins.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/kU4k7KQk6Ko
> 
> The quality is bad and its in a different language. But just to illustrate it.
> 
> 1: take a thread at least 12 inches long and needle.
> 2: Slide the thread through the needle.
> 3: take you're left hand and position it so your palm is facing upward.
> 4: with your right hand hold the thread with the needle about an inch above the center of your left hand. The needle will move by itself in either a circular motion or side to side. Like a pendulum, Circle for a girl and side to side for a boy.
> 5: it will stop by itself in between kids or just stop completely. It will even tell you the sex of your miscarriages and abortions.
> 
> option B: after the needle tells you the first prediction move the needle to the outer side of your hand between your thumb and pointer finger. Dip it three times. Move it to the center of your hand to start a new prediction.
> 
> Do this on yourself of friends for fun just to test it's accuracy, specially your friends who are done with having kids. You will shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and let me know if it worked for you.


Aghhhh! How funny! My sister (who gets pregnant every time she passes her husband in the hallway, thus 7 kids and one m/c) told me about this years ago. It was spot on for her. I'm sure I tried it back then but can't remember the results. 

I will DEFINATELY do this again....but will have to wait until DH is gone or he'll think I've flown over the cuckoos nest (and he's not entirely wrong) Will certainly update my results!


----------



## Briss

I tried the needle test (btw some instructions in English - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvC6tQEgAZ8 ), 

it does not quite work for me, the first time I did it there was no movement :( I was devastated and actually started crying, how silly it's just a game but obviously as any LTTTCer I have my fears. but then I did it again and lowered the needle closer to my palm and it started moving in a straight line then stopped then again in a straight line then stopped then started moving in circle then stopped for a while I waited and it started moving again first in circle but then it turned into straight line. what does it all mean? boy, boy, girl, twins (girl and boy)? It's hardly possible considering my age and stats?? I think I am going to do it a few more times...


----------



## BBbliss

Briss, it also counts mc. Sometimes it's better to let someone else do it for you. And you are STILL 37! A lot can happen ;)


----------



## Briss

thanks BBbliss, tbh at this point I do not have any preferences for gender as long as the needle moves I am happy. a bit worrying about mc though. I'd love to ask smb to do it for me but afraid people will think me mad :)


----------



## BBbliss

We are all mad ;)


----------



## Emmi

Ooooooo - a girl for me!! I don't care as long as it's it healthy but a little girl would be wonderful!!!:baby:


----------



## Blythe

I have done it a few times using different needles (get a life!!) and it's the same -boy - girl - boy. I wonder if my chemical would count as one or whether the pregnancy needs to be a viable one.


----------



## BBbliss

You can even use your wedding ring. Last night I did it for my mom and it was spot on and right after we set the intention ( I know, I'm pushing it, lol) to use my mother's hand as if it where her mother's, my grandma and it was again spot on with 12 kids all the right order and gender. 

I'd think it does count a chemical specially if you were aware of it.


----------



## Briss

I've instructed my mum (who has two children as well as several mc) and aunt (never been pregnant) to do this tonight but I did not tell them what's it for just asked to report on a number and order of circle and straight movements :) my mum was really puzzled but at this point of my TTC journey she asks no questions she knows whatever I do must be important :) 

Is there any science behind this test?


----------



## iBeach

Hello ladies, 
I have had several readings and baby predictions by now.... by them I should be a mom by now!!!! But no:(((
Last one I had was last summer, the psychic was soooooo on point with so many things and said I will meet a man in winter and be pregnant by spring. It's already almost fall. Anyway I did meet a guy and he is one of the best men I have ever meet in my life. He had vasectomy about 20 years ago, so chances of me getting pregnant : NONE. And he is done having babies. He has daughter who is 21. So I guess psychic didn't see that in her cards:))
:shrug:


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> You can even use your wedding ring. Last night I did it for my mom and it was spot on and right after we set the intention ( I know, I'm pushing it, lol) to use my mother's hand as if it where her mother's, my grandma and it was again spot on with 12 kids all the right order and gender.
> 
> I'd think it does count a chemical specially if you were aware of it.

:( chemicals are so common and most women have them without realising. I'm less excited now. I'm going to do it on DH hand now!


----------



## Briss

I did not realise you can do it on men? will definitely be doing it on DH tonight!


----------



## Blythe

Well he refused for a while but I moaned him into submission. His is girl -boy-girl-boy so that's the same as me apart from the first girl. He had a daughter when he was in his early 20s. So we have a girl and boy in front of us....possibly the girl was my chemical (got a bfp but got period as usual on cd29) and hopefully the boy will be an actual baby. Would love it if both were babies...I. Can dream.


----------



## Briss

Blythe, wow that seems so precise, let's hope chemical does not count :)


----------



## Briss

Yesterday I had boy, boy, girl, twins (girl and boy). Today i had boy, girl, boy, twins (girl and boy).

made my mum do the test and was so excited to see the very first movement was circles :) I was her first child. I thought her last movement would be a boy (my brother) but there was definite circle movement after that which i thought strange but mum said she had a mc after my brother...


----------



## Blythe

Briss said:


> Yesterday I had boy, boy, girl, twins (girl and boy). Today i had boy, girl, boy, twins (girl and boy).
> 
> made my mum do the test and was so excited to see the very first movement was circles :) I was her first child. I thought her last movement would be a boy (my brother) but there was definite circle movement after that which i thought strange but mum said she had a mc after my brother...

I don't understand how you get twins. Do you dip the needle between goes?


----------



## BBbliss

Briss that was a brilliant idea you had! Well I tested my brother and his new wife and they match too! 

Blythe, you had me thinking and I called my mom and she said it should t count. Interesting enough I did a little research and found some scripture that says life starts with the blood and that starts at 5wks? Also that may also coincide with the difference between a chemical and a miscarriage? 

The energy behind it is more paranormal then science. It's the same concept as dowsing

Btw, It does not matter to me the gender as I know it's the same for you girls. Just the thought of a baby coming is enough to make me smile.


----------



## Briss

Blythe, I am not sure it means twins but one of the ladies on youtube interpreted it like that. basically when the needle moves it then stops before moving again but when it shows twins it does not stop it gives you straight line followed by circles or wise versa. although obviously when you have same sex twins it's really hard to tell. 

I did my DH and the needle was not moving much at all. maybe you cant do it on men? also I think he was trying to control it and could not just let it do its own thing. I wondered though whether my children will be his or from smb else....


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies, I've been having fun reading your posts! I'm not sure how pregnancy losses fit into the test, but I guess I always assumed with these kind of things that any pregnancy that you acknowledge is considered a known child. But if you had a chemical that you were unaware of it wouldn't show up. That was just my thoughts? 

I plan on trying it tonight after my daughter goes to sleep. My husband is out of town so I won't get any weird side-eye glances. :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

I forgot to mention....changing the subject a little, but still within the realm of this thread...I had a bizarre occurrence while on vacation last week. 

A couple of days after ovulation (and after I had a little "chat" with my supposed baby boy who was predicted to come soon), I was hanging out by the lake with my daughter. I was taking pics of her playing in the sand, of course, but then I also took a picture of the lake because it was so purty! I immediately viewed the picture on my hubbys phone to see how it turned out. And there was a blue orb in the picture. I've gotten orbs on pictures throughout the years, but never blue!

Of course, I got excited thinking it was my little boy (Gaw! I feel so silly typing that), so I took another pic and got another blue orb that was now close to the shore. Like it was coming in from the lake towards me. (GAW! I feel double silly typing that).

But hey, I guess this is what this thread is for...discussing the unexplainable stuff that keeps our hopes alive. I will have to wait until DH comes home from a business trip at the end of the week to post the pictures because they're on his phone. And by that time, I would know if I had a BFP anyway! Who knows, but definately odd!


----------



## Briss

talking of the unexplainable stuff, a couple of months ago I was going to make fried eggs for DH and me (that's as far as my cooking skills go) but we only had 3 eggs left so he suggested turning it into an omelette. I broke these egg one by one and each of them had twin yolks!! that never happened to me before, not once and now all three eggs had twin yolks. at that point I just knew I was pregnant with twins and I shared it with my mom and she was very excited and totally confirmed my suspicion. needless to say AF came right on time that month and the next month&#8230; what was it all about? btw it's just a rhetorical question I know that the right answer is that I am mad&#8230; :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies was just stalking this thread. I tried the string and needle test last night and this morning. Each time I get the same thing. Boy, girl, girl, girl, boy. I lost a pregnancy when I was 20. Now I am 36 and have had a chemical and a MMC. Did you say that a chemical should not be counted? Either way, it's nice to think I will get pregnant again. I just hope that the next one sticks. Do you know any way of predicing if it's a miscarriage or not?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies. I'm so very sorry that I have to bow out so abruptly for a while. AF came 2 days early and devastated isnt a strong enough word for how I handled it. After 2 years of TTC, obsessing about each TWW, taking supplements, herbs, teas, etc to help my fertility and chances of conceiving, it hasn't worked and my LP clearly isn't getting any longer. I just have to step away from it for awhile. I was going to delete my profile this morning, but I figured it would wipe out every post I've written and that would seem bizarre! 

I truly wish the very best for each one of you and hope you get your little miracles! :) Thank you for sharing your stories! Best wishes ~Kate


----------



## Emmi

Awww Katie - so sorry to hear that:hugs: It's all so crappy with the heartbreak every month. As you say - have a break from it all and maybe later you will feel like coming back. Good wishes to you. x


----------



## Blythe

Katie Potatie said:


> Hi ladies. I'm so very sorry that I have to bow out so abruptly for a while. AF came 2 days early and devastated isnt a strong enough word for how I handled it. After 2 years of TTC, obsessing about each TWW, taking supplements, herbs, teas, etc to help my fertility and chances of conceiving, it hasn't worked and my LP clearly isn't getting any longer. I just have to step away from it for awhile. I was going to delete my profile this morning, but I figured it would wipe out every post I've written and that would seem bizarre!
> 
> I truly wish the very best for each one of you and hope you get your little miracles! :) Thank you for sharing your stories! Best wishes ~Kate

Katie - I'm so sorry to read your post. i also had my first child in 2009 and have been trying for nearly 3 years now. its a killer and the most exhausting thing to go through month after month. i don't think we appreciate how this stuff just slowly eats away at us until a milestone comes along, like the 2 year point, and everything just collapses. i hope the break from everything TTC related will bring you some peace.


----------



## ItsAWonder

Katie - sorry to hear about your troubles. If it helps at all, two of my very good friends tried for well over two years. After finally giving up they both fell pregnant naturally and successfully. Good luck to you and I hope you get the rest and eventually good news you deserve.


----------



## BBbliss

Katie, I'm so sorry and I hope you are feeling better today. This is such a roller coaster ride every month. I understand your feelings. Maybe a brake is what we all need once in a while. Try to relax, meditate and find your happy place. Good luck xoxo


----------



## Blythe

Briss/BBBliss

i tried the needle thingy again. You mentioned intention before so i asked [not out loud] to show my mother's pregnancies and it showed them all. i then asked again to show my pregnancies [boy, girl, boy as before] but then i asked that it show my babies that i get to hold and see grow up [boy, boy] so i guess my chemical was recognised and, if there is something in this i am going to have another little boy :)

Briss - try it on your own hand but ask to see your mum's babies and then see if it works for you....let me know :)


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe, that was smart. It always works for me. I really trust it. If done right it never fails :)


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe, that was smart. It always works for me. I really trust it. If done right it never fails :)

i meant to say - great news on the clear tube :) my mum had two babies after having one of her tubes removed...within two years of each other. With your fab figures it's only a matter of time now :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Blythe, that was smart. It always works for me. I really trust it. If done right it never fails :)
> 
> i meant to say - great news on the clear tube :) my mum had two babies after having one of her tubes removed...within two years of each other. With your fab figures it's only a matter of time now :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! Lets hope so! I'm predicted a boy and a girl :)


----------



## ItsAWonder

So, as I posted before I have been reading this thread for about one week. Every few days I try the string test and it's always the same - boy, girl, girl, girl, boy. Currently I have no children. I had an unplanned pregnancy at 20 which I lost, in April had a chemical and an 8 week loss in June. Today I did the same as Blythe. I asked for it to show my mom's pregnancies and it showed girl, girl (me and my sister, she never had any m/c's). I then asked to show my healthy full-term pregnancies and it showed girl, boy, which would mean that my next pregnancies will survive. This gives me hope!!!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Okay, real test. I just asked to show me if I am pregnant now and only if so to show me the healthy full term pregnancy and it showed a girl. I am 5 dpo with no symptoms.


----------



## Blythe

ItsAWonder said:


> Okay, real test. I just asked to show me if I am pregnant now and only if so to show me the healthy full term pregnancy and it showed a girl. I am 5 dpo with no symptoms.

Please post if this is it :) 5 dpo is still very early so I wouldn't expect any symptoms yet. This is exciting.


----------



## Briss

Katie - I'm very sorry to read your post. i hope you will feel more positive soon and good things will happen to you. 

ItsAWonder, Brilliant! we can all save on pregnancy tests :) or so I thought :( I could not help it, did the same as you and I am 10 DPO. I did it 3 times (and then 2 more just to be sure), the first time was not clear but 2-5 were very clear and the same thing. I will tell you in 4-5 days whether it worked. my AF is never late. but (not to get your hopes up as i did mine) I could not help it and tested which i do not usually do, as I am tired of crying over it every time (have not seen a bfp in 3.5 years) and what do I get? no surprises or miracles here it's BFN. I know it's still early etc etc but something tells me I am going to cry tonight. 

Blythe, I asked for my pregnancies again and it showed quite a few, cant remember them all. Also, do you not get tired of holding it for so long? my hand hurts

Does anyone know what's significance of dipping it 3 times between your fingers? Do you do it between each pregnancy? I just do it once at the start.


----------



## Blythe

I always dip it once it has moved. Re the muscle twinges I balance the thread over my fingers so that no muscle contractions. I think jazzbird had a good point re the intention though. 

I don't know of this stuff extends to whether we are pregnant now or not. I think il leave that one but read the results of others with great interest.


----------



## MrsO1987

I have a psychic booked for 12th October. I cant wait xx


----------



## Briss

Blythe, I may try dipping it next time I try. it's just that for a minute I really believed it could be a miracle. It's probable that my hand just shakes


----------



## marathongirl

I have to tell you Ladies I did the needle thing tonight. It was definitely right! It said girl,boy,boy,boy and girl. I have 3 kids girl then boy then 2 mc's and a little baby girl now.....freaky. I might try it again tomorrow. I guess my 2 miscarriages were boys. The needle definitely stopped after 5 pregnancies so I guess no more kids for me? I kind of figured that as I am 44 in 10 days.


----------



## BBbliss

I grew up in an extremely large family and we used to do this all the time (when i was still a kid) with all the woman in the family and it has never been wrong. I dip everytime I get my answer and it gives it a sure ending to an answer and beginning of the next. Also, this is how I learned it. I did try it now not dipping but I feel it gets to long and my hand does get tired. 

So I always knew I was going to have another child but thought it was strange because I was already 43 and single, so I had given up. I had been single for 12 years and now that I met DF it all makes sense again :)

And I did it on him and we match!!!


Btw, just wanted to ad that sometimes the person's energy affects it, in rare cases, I've had this happen once where it just not move at all. I guess my friend didn't have a pure intention or good energy.


----------



## Ayjay

I really want to try this, but am on holiday and beleive it or not, have no thread of any kind with me!...... May have to go into town later, or tomorrow, and get a reel especially ;)


----------



## BBbliss

Ayjay said:


> I really want to try this, but am on holiday and beleive it or not, have no thread of any kind with me!...... May have to go into town later, or tomorrow, and get a reel especially ;)

Ayjay, you can use your wedding ring


----------



## Ayjay

how would I do that then? Do you not hang it on a thread instead of a needle?


----------



## ItsAWonder

So interesting to see everyone's results. I definitely do not hold stock in the reading for a current pregnancy, (although it would be a great way to save on tests) but I will find myself on the floor laughing if I do get a BFP. Will let you all know if AF arrives on the 25th.


----------



## BBbliss

Ayjay said:


> how would I do that then? Do you not hang it on a thread instead of a needle?

Yes! GL :)


----------



## alison29

For me i think it was moving based on intention of the person holding it. So i could hold it for myself and think I want a yes and it would move that direction or i want it to circle and it would move in a circle. Try doing it i am curious if it does for anyone else. Believe me i rreally wanted it to be spirit moving it for me but it was just my stupid thoughts :)


----------



## alison29

I have bought psychic readings though don't get me wrong i am a believer! I had a phone reading with Mesina and my deceased father connected in (i was not trying for that!) IT just came in was really cool. I asked about my spirit guides names and he stepped forward there were some details comeing thru that were associated with father and a sickness in his chest (he died from COPD)..and that the spirit was wearing an old military uniform THEN: She said he said "Tell her to tell her husband he is not helping her enough and that he is not listening to my baby!" He used to call me that etc.and well i could use some more help at home lol!


----------



## Ayjay

BBbliss said:


> Ayjay said:
> 
> 
> how would I do that then? Do you not hang it on a thread instead of a needle?
> 
> Yes! GL :)Click to expand...

Then when I have bought some thread, I will try it ;)


----------



## qe76

my sister had me call one years ago- my son was maybe two at the time he is 18 now- but I was told that i was very fertile and was going to have many babies- I have PCOS and fibroids. I haven't had another baby since my DS. I recently found out that I have had Chemical pregnancies and early miscarriage- so maybe that is my many babies? So he was kinda right??


----------



## Briss

Briss said:


> ItsAWonder, Brilliant! we can all save on pregnancy tests :) or so I thought :( I could not help it, did the same as you and I am 10 DPO. I did it 3 times (and then 2 more just to be sure), the first time was not clear but 2-5 were very clear and the same thing. I will tell you in 4-5 days whether it worked. my AF is never late. but (not to get your hopes up as i did mine) I could not help it and tested which i do not usually do, as I am tired of crying over it every time (have not seen a bfp in 3.5 years) and what do I get? no surprises or miracles here it's BFN. I know it's still early etc etc but something tells me I am going to cry tonight.

no miracles :cry: AF got me today proving that the needle test does not work for predicting if you are pregnant, let's hope it works for predicting your future pregnancies not just the ones you know about.


----------



## Ayjay

I finally tried this today, confusing DH no end ;). His auntie knew what I was up to though! I had the thread looped over my fingers, and thinking one question - am I going to get pregnant (didn't say either naturally or through IVF). Got a strong positive side to side motion. Kept going until I dipped it. I suppose that must mean only one pregnancy....


----------



## Blythe

Ayjay said:


> I finally tried this today, confusing DH no end ;). His auntie knew what I was up to though! I had the thread looped over my fingers, and thinking one question - am I going to get pregnant (didn't say either naturally or through IVF). Got a strong positive side to side motion. Kept going until I dipped it. I suppose that must mean only one pregnancy....

Once it has either gone in circle or side to side you dip it then put it back over palm to see what's next.


----------



## Ayjay

Blythe said:


> Ayjay said:
> 
> 
> I finally tried this today, confusing DH no end ;). His auntie knew what I was up to though! I had the thread looped over my fingers, and thinking one question - am I going to get pregnant (didn't say either naturally or through IVF). Got a strong positive side to side motion. Kept going until I dipped it. I suppose that must mean only one pregnancy....
> 
> Once it has either gone in circle or side to side you dip it then put it back over palm to see what's next.Click to expand...

Thanks :). I tried that out. Side to side, then no movement after the dip. I can live with that.


Tried asking about my mother's pregnancies, got what I interpreted as the right answers (girl, boy) but they weren't as strong and clear as my first try. Then asked about DH's aunt's (boy,girl,girl,girl,boy,girl) and the thing just spun madly! ;)


----------



## ItsAWonder

Hey ladies. As you know I asked the pendulum a number of questions a few weeks ago and then asked if I am pregnant now with a healthy baby (had two miscarriages since April of this year). It said that I am pg with a girl. Of course, I still have to look at these things as a game so I don't get my hopes up unnecessarily. However, I am 12 DPO today and I just got a very, very strong BFP!!! Hoping this one IS healthy. Going to call my doctor tomorrow and see what steps I need to take. Thanks for posting about the pendulum!


----------



## Briss

ItsAWonder, congratulations! I am happy it worked for you. fingers crossed for a sticky bean!


----------



## BBbliss

ItsAWonder, that's great! I'm keeping my finger's crossed and keep us posted!


----------



## Blythe

ItsAWonder said:


> Hey ladies. As you know I asked the pendulum a number of questions a few weeks ago and then asked if I am pregnant now with a healthy baby (had two miscarriages since April of this year). It said that I am pg with a girl. Of course, I still have to look at these things as a game so I don't get my hopes up unnecessarily. However, I am 12 DPO today and I just got a very, very strong BFP!!! Hoping this one IS healthy. Going to call my doctor tomorrow and see what steps I need to take. Thanks for posting about the pendulum!

Congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance:

Did you get any symptoms?


----------



## ItsAWonder

Blythe - no symptoms really. The only thing that clued me in was that I got really bloated the past few days and that is what has happened each time I was pregnant. However, the other times I had loads of symptoms and was bloated by 3 dpo. This time nothing else.


----------



## Ayjay

Congratulations ItsAWonder :)


----------



## CedarWood

Blythe said:


> If i was ever to spend money on a physic it would be for a face to face session. The ones on the internet are absolute charlatans, in particular, Psychic123. Very rude and money grabbing tossers exploiting vulnerable women......having said that if anyone knows of someone genuine please let me know!
> 
> i used to post on the thread linked below - i was predicted a July 2013 pregnancy - result = BFN!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...predictions-lets-see-whose-more-accurate.html

Agree, there was one called Rebecca Foster or ' happy medium' who used to tell woman if they had the opposite sex of what she predicted it was because that was what they really wanted. Ever notice the online psychics all want your age, number of children you have and how long you have been married. Then they tend to give wide ranges based on normal odds.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies, I know this thread has gone a bit cold, but just wanted to add my "needle" test results. I asked my angels to please show me how many children I would have that survive to birth. It showed a Girl and a Boy, then stopped. I have a girl and have been told by other spiritual folks that I will also have a boy. Hope it wasn't just me subconsciously making the needle move. :/. Anyway, it was fun and I continue to wish the best for each of you in getting your little miracles! ~Kate


----------



## BBbliss

Katie, so good to see you back... You know I've been playing with this for years and this is the only case where it doesn't seem like I can control the answers, everything else I know not to trust it, I have learned my mind does play tricks on me. Good luck!

Well the other day I almost posted. Back about six months ago an Indian came in my mom's beauty shop and gave us a quick read. He told me 3 things, the first came true right away, it's as if he knew what was going on in my life, the second was I was going to get something I really wanted in October. I thought it was a BFP, well I'm 5dpo and maybe I conceived, we'll find out soon enough, but I did get something I really really wanted in October. We bought a house and have moved in together DF and I. So he was still right, number two also came true :) the third I can't say but it's for a very distant future anyway.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh that's so neat BBliss! Well, even though you got the house this month, it sure would be nice if a BFP was in the cards, too! I'm pulling for you, as always, whether it's this month or in a future month. :)

I pulled off of TTC for a bit, partly because of something paranormal that happened in Aug, and which I really thought was an indication that I was going to get pregnant that next cycle with a boy. 

Have you ever gotten orbs in pictures you've taken? I have before but they are always white. Well, on vacation, I was sitting by the lake, watching my little girl play in the sand and it was such a beautiful evening I thought I'd snap some shots of the lake. And I got 2 pictures of a single, baby blue orb, which seemed to be moving in towards me from the lake. I thought for sure it was a sign that this little boy was coming. It really was so cool, but alas, no pregnancy. So, I kind of lost my mind when AF came and had to take a break.

But as we all do, I regrouped and calmed down and found the desire to keep trying. 

Thank you for the warm welcome back!


----------



## BBbliss

Katie, I'm just glad to see you back, I know something had happened... Well, I have gotten orbs before, near or inside churches or my old house I got them every time I asked to see one. Back in June I was vacationing in Jamaice and my DF took a pic of me sitting on the edge of a wall and behind me was just the vast ocean. When I looked at the pic there was more then an orb. There was a big ball of lite traveling right behind me. 

The orb you saw could very well be exactly what you thought, what happens is our we are trapped by the notion of time and we always think things are to happen NOW when "now" could just be soon enough or as soon as its right. Don't lose hope :) 

I have an aunt to is extremely sensitive and when I told her I was TTC she laughed and sad "you already are!" And of course I'm not yet, but I know what that means ;)


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies, I posted earlier in the thread. I had IVF recently and during that time - the psychic who had told me a year ago that he saw eggs being put into me so I would need fertility treatment, well he told me that he knew that I was pregnant. I really believed him and I was so positive thinking that I was finally preggers. But at the end of September, I just started bleeding......So basically - I lost both my little embryos - totally heartbroken by it all......
He kinda got a bit weird when I told him what had happened and told me to go again for IVF.....Errrrr - the point that I had totally fallen apart and that we had paid 8k for the treatment didn't seem to matter....

I don't know what to think - I hate that I keep thinking that maybe I need fertility treatment again as he said so but he was right royally wrong about me being pregnant....

So upshot - turned a corner from the dark place that I was in and we will try naturally for the time being.

Are psychics charalatons - I just don't know anymore:wacko::shrug:


----------



## Blythe

There no getting away from the fact that many psychics are charlatans. Wherever there is money to be made there's people that will exploit others. 

I was told by one I would definitely not have another child with my DH, others that I would be pregnant by such and such a date. I have consulted a astrologist recently who said I shouldn't even bothered this year as I was closed. She sees good things next year and certainly a pregnancy. 

Despite all this I would defo go and see another one as I do believe many are genuine.


----------



## Emmi

I think that's it - some are good and some just are just there to take money from quite vulnerable people....

It's all so hard - I just want someone to tell me catergorically that I will have a baba..... But am just going to see 2013 out - it wasn't a great year and hopefully - next year will be a better one for us all.


----------



## BBbliss

This is very true, I've had my share of charlatans but there are also some that give you some truly important insights. About 10 years ago one told me I had problems with my reproductive system and right then I really did. I had an IUD that had shifted and she said had I was going to have trouble conceiving because of it. Well, it did happen, I just found out a few months ago that both my tubes were blocked.


----------



## Emmi

This psychic did get me look at both our fertility with the whole talk of eggs. There is nothing wrong with us apart from a little motility issues and our age. So we could in theory conceive naturally and will just take some time.

I just didn't like how he was when he was categorically proved wrong. 

But as you say - some are good. For now - I will just see what the universe has in store for me and let it just reveal itself to me.


----------



## PugLuvAh

I went to a psychic after having a miscarriage. It had taken us almost 14 months to get pregnant, so to lose it so early was devastating. 

I wanted to know how long it would take me to get pregnant again. She pulled out some cards and said "6". She said that meant 6 days, but when I told her I had just had a miscarriage not even 2 weeks ago, she said it could also be 6 weeks, 6 months or 6 years. Taking her advice with a grain of salt, I wrapped my head around potentially taking 6 more months to be pregnant again.

Fast forward 6 days later and it was the day I ovulated and conceived my son :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! I'm just getting caught up on reading your posts, and thank you again for sharing your stories. Of course, I'm soooo very sorry to hear of your IVF disappointment, Emmi. I'm not sure if you feel the same way, but I would imagine it would be that much more gutting after having a psychic prediction that "this is it." I don't know, I suppose we cling to that hope that the universe already knows what is going to happen, and when we are told what that is, we put stock into it. When it doesn't happen as expected, it makes you question everything. I know that I felt utterly foolish for believing everything I'd been told when I had a small disappointment a few months ago. One thing I wonder, Emmi, do you think it's possible that your psychic sensed you were pregnant because he picked up on the fact that you were carrying the IVF embryos? 

I do believe some people have a genuine gift and that there is more to all of this existence of living beyond what we can see. No matter what, I still believe that things will work out for all of us...they always do, just maybe not in the way we envisioned or within our expected timeframe (like BBbliss said!). But I have to admit, I still get goosebumps reading stories like PugLuvAh's, because it's neat to hear validation of "otherworldly" knowledge. Restores my faith in it, I suppose!


----------



## Emmi

Hi Katie - well this psychic knew that I had IVF so he knew about the embryos but he was 100% sure that it would work and I was pregnant as such.....It just made feel so sure as I was very positive anyway and then....bam....right in the chops.....Can't explain how I felt - went proper loopy:cry:

I am actually of Indian origin and when I was born - my mum sent my details to India to an astrologer and there was so much in that prediction from back then that is true - I work in the arts, love sugary things, work for charities, am an outrageous flirt:haha: and would marry a very lovely man but very late in life - didn't marry until I was 41. It also said that I would have children - as in more than one! I kinda hang on to that but my mojo is pretty low at the moment so not feeling too sure about anything.

But as you say - stories such as from Pug show that there are things out there that are beyond our understanding!


----------



## Briss

Emmi, I have heard a lot about predictions being a very serious business in India so I'd definitely hold on to that. so lovely that they said you will have children, hopefully soon and naturally! 

btw have you ovulated yet? I am seeing a gyno next week to discuss things that do not look right after the IVF will keep you posted.


----------



## Emmi

Hi Briss - I hope I have those children - all seems a bit out of reach at the moment:wacko:

I think I have ovulated but also have really bad cramps now - possibly AF? It's now day 34 so still my body working though the ivf drugs....I am a tad disappointed - all those stories of women getting a positive after a failed IVF really made me hope that we could hit the jack pot - hey ho....

How are you??? How is your body settling down???


----------



## Briss

I was supposed to O yesterday according to my CBFM and CM but no substantial temp shift yet so not sure what my body is doing. temp is totally out of order this cycle. 

you can still hit the jack pot, if not this cycle than definitely very soon.


----------



## Emmi

Briss said:


> I was supposed to O yesterday according to my CBFM and CM but no substantial temp shift yet so not sure what my body is doing. temp is totally out of order this cycle.
> 
> you can still hit the jack pot, if not this cycle than definitely very soon.

Yeah - I think that we just have to get this cycle out of the way for our bodies to settle.... God knows what's still lurking in mine with all the drugs that I took....

I am so hoping that we can do it without IVF - we may go again next year but am desperate for us to do it naturally.....Not to mention the money that needs to be raised if we do it:wacko:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Ladies, I haven't checked this thread in a while and I realize it's going a bit stale. I just wanted to reach out and say that no matter how silly and far-reaching all the psychic stuff can be (a true extension of trying to validate our hopes, whether they turn out to be legit or not), I still have to believe in a higher power and an order to the way our lives play out..No matter how sh*tty things seem when you are in the middle of a storm. In this particular case, the TTC storm. 

All of us can probably look back on times in our lives where we never thought we would make it through something, and we did. Sometimes, it even turned out for the best, but we didn't see it then. Please don't lose hope that things will be okay, even if they don't feel okay in the moment. My angels may not seem to be helping me conceive over these almost 3 years...but they ALWAYS help me find my car keys when I ask! 

I truly believe positivity breeds positivity and just know I'm sending a ton of positive thoughts and well-wishes your ways. I'm looking forward to watching your journeys (you'll make it through those damn storms) because I know you'll find the joys you may not have known we're within reach. Much love ~Kate


----------



## BBbliss

Katie, that was beautiful! Thank you for that. I absolutely think like you but today I needed to be reminded :) thank you! 

I read this today and it make me think about our TTC journey. 

"Every cell in your body has a direct relationship with Creative Life Force, and each cell is independently responding. When you feel joy, all the circuits are open and the Life Force or God Force can be fully received. When you feel guilt or blame or fear or anger, the circuits are hindered and the Life Force cannot flow as effectively. Physical experience is about monitoring those circuits and keeping them as open as possible. The cells know what to do. They are summoning the Energy."


----------



## Delphine11

Hi ladies :)

Reading those last few posts, I just had to share a lovely quote I saw online this morning:

*"Dream out loud. That way the Universe will know what to gift **you"*

It made me feel good this morning after an annoyingly mad cycle which has been stressing me on and off. That phrase inspired and calmed me. Positivity is very important. We have to dream and imagine what we want to happen to give it an extra good chance of really happening.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thank you to both of you ladies for your words of encouragement! In the TTC journey, we are going to get down in the dumps from time to time, but we cannot let that take over and consume us! I needed your posts today, as well! :)


----------



## kaysbc

Yes I love all these positive statements! I truly believe in the ability to make things happen by thinking positively that they will indeed come true!

One of the things that gives me the greatest hope, is because I visited a psychic back when I was 21 years old with my best friend. My best friend asked about finding her soul mate, and years later ended up marrying the guy she had just met at the time. I had asked the psychic if I were ever going to have children. I'm not quite sure why I was worried or wondering about it at that time, but it was something I wanted to know. Will I be a mom?

The psychic said I'd have 3 children. the first would be a girl. And then many many many years later I'd have 2 boys close together. 
Well I did indeed get pregnant 15 years ago, which ended in MC at 9 weeks. I'm always hopeful that that was the girl she mentioned. 

And now I'm trying so hard to get pregnant, and I just keep believing that there are 2 boys in my future. It has been a long time since the last one, it just seems like it is following the prediction. this gives me more hope than most things.


----------



## BBbliss

kaysbc said:


> Yes I love all these positive statements! I truly believe in the ability to make things happen by thinking positively that they will indeed come true!
> 
> One of the things that gives me the greatest hope, is because I visited a psychic back when I was 21 years old with my best friend. My best friend asked about finding her soul mate, and years later ended up marrying the guy she had just met at the time. I had asked the psychic if I were ever going to have children. I'm not quite sure why I was worried or wondering about it at that time, but it was something I wanted to know. Will I be a mom?
> 
> The psychic said I'd have 3 children. the first would be a girl. And then many many many years later I'd have 2 boys close together.
> Well I did indeed get pregnant 15 years ago, which ended in MC at 9 weeks. I'm always hopeful that that was the girl she mentioned.
> 
> And now I'm trying so hard to get pregnant, and I just keep believing that there are 2 boys in my future. It has been a long time since the last one, it just seems like it is following the prediction. this gives me more hope than most things.


Kay, stay positive! The universe is conspiring to bring you what you desire most. The stars are all lining up as we speak


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thank you for sharing kaysbc. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I do believe that psychics who are true with their gift can indeed pick up on the angels that we lose in this life. 

My best friend had a reading with a psychic who picked up on the son she had and said there was a little girl waiting to come. My friend asked if she would have any more children after the little girl and the psychic told her that it wasn't destined, but it would be her decision if she decided to have another child. Well, she did get pregnant, presumably with a little girl (another radio podcast psychic told her it was a girl, too), but unfortunately, she lost her at 8 weeks. It devastated my friend to her core. Devastated her. She didn't know if she even wanted to try again. For a while, she and her husband decided their son was enough for them and they didnt want to try for another. Both could not imagine going through the heartache again. Time passed and they rethought their decision and started TTC again. And they now have a second son. It truly was their decision to try adding another child to their family.

I only tell this long, rambling story as an example of how a m/c angel can be predicted in your child-line. You knew of them, loved them, and grieve them. They are your child, no matter how long you had them here on earth. 

So, don't give up hope in those 2 boys. They could be twins! Hey, they come into the world close together! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies just wanted to put in my Predictions as I've gotten 3 from 3 different Psychics!!!

Gail saying BFP in march from a Cycle in FEB (Girl)

Suzy said BFP in March (Girl)

Cheri said FEB was a Important month either BFP Birth month (boy)

I thought it was pretty amazing they all said FEB-March!!!! 

GL ladies!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Soooo cool Sis!! Thanks for sharing and I'm looking fwd to what unfolds in Feb! Please come back and share your results!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hoping I get results B4 then but atleast it gives me something to look forward too around my 38th Bday!! :rofl:


----------



## kaysbc

thanks for all the positive, kind words ladies!


----------



## Katie Potatie

I know this thread has gone cold, but I still like to update in case other people come across it. 

Suzanne predicted I would get pregnant/find out/give birth in April. I did get pregnant and find out in April, but she predicted I'd have a girl and provided a pretty lenghty description about the little girl I'd have, but I'm definately having a boy. She also said she sees another girl coming for us in 2016, but that ain't happening! We will be scheduling the Big "V" once this baby is born.

The psychic I called in 2011, Cheri Mancuso, was spot on. Not only with her reading regarding everything else in my life, but she said I'd have a boy when my daughter is 4 or 5 (she will be 5 when baby is born) and no other children, which is bang on.


----------



## BBbliss

Katie! That's awesome! I didn't know you were expecting. The predictions were right then, that's great!


----------



## Blythe

Katie. I remember you. Thanks for the update. I too have a 5 yo and have been TTC for over 4 years and very near accepting it won't happen for us. Did you do anything different when you did get pregnant.?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thanks ladies. Well, I put my hubby on so many supplements that he suspected I was trying to overdose him! That was definitely different, as I never had him on any supplements previously, however, we never tested his sperm so I don't know what the status of it was to begin with. I just figured it couldn't hurt. But did nothing else different over the 4 years. 

I really got to the point where I thought it wasn't going to happen. I'd breakdown on the months I thought I might have a shot at being pg. And to have conflicting psychic readings about my future children I concluded all the psychics were just full of BS. That really pulled the rug out from under me because I had been putting such faith into the reading I got originally from Cheri Mancuso that there would be another baby coming when my daughter was older. I felt like such a fool! But Cheri ended up being right after all. 

I did have a very early miscarriage two months before getting pregnant this time, so maybe some of that hCG or whatever helped me conceive this pg? 

It's so freaking random, and that's the frustrating part about it!!! You just want to have control and it's maddening when you feel out of control and you're throwing different things at the wall to see what sticks. Just gotta keep on trying though because you literally never know when all the right things will happen and come together to make that healthy baby!


----------



## Blythe

Thank you for the reply....you are right - it is all so random. I have had a couple of readings now but they were both copy and paste jobs so I'm very sceptical of readings conducted without meeting the person concerned. Did you meet with Cheri or do it via her website?

anyhow, it is lovely to see a LTTTC'er pregnant and from that i will always take hope. :flower:


----------



## alison29

Blythe Cheri is a baby psychic online she does online readings or over the phone. You could google her pretty easily.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Katie - I am so happy for you. 

I have been TTC number 2 for almost 19 months so I decided to buy a fertility spell from Mia. I am so hopeful now. Praying it works.


----------



## Katie Potatie

I know there's a popular online psychic named Cheri, but I don't think mine was the same one? Mine was a phone reading with Cheri Mancuso, whose info can be found online, too. She's in the US. She gave my best friend a crazy accurate reading, too, which is why I called her. And Nikki, I've heard good things about the fertility spells from Mia, too. I don't think any of this psychic stuff hurts if it's not breaking the bank and it provides some happiness and motivation to keep trying. Something to look forward to. Wishing you ladies all the best on this crazy TTC journey. Hang in there and please update over here when you get pregnant. <3


----------



## alison29

thanks for chiminig in, that makes me want a reading from Cheri m


----------



## mamadonna

I had a Cheri reading,she told me may conceive find out or give birth,unfortunately she's wrong for me :-(


----------



## TheFamilyCoug

This has been just wonderful: I didn't go to a psychic but I did know ahead of time that my baby was coming. A few months back I had a cancer scare in my uter-box. During that time I decided to sit in my shower with my hands, filled with herbs and spices for prosperity on my belly and meditated. I initially focused on my health as I sat under the water letting the salts melt away. However my thoughts wandered to wanting to start a family. And all of a sudden I just knew. I get pregnant in September. I started remembering dozens of times we had said "maybe next fall". It was so clear in my thoughts that right after I told my husband. And then my best friend. I was almost cocky about it; it was so clear to me! 
But two weeks into September I got my period. I was crushed. Not simply the lack of a positive pregnancy test but, the earth, energy, nature, meditation- that is my religion. I felt so defeated, like my instincts were off. 
Of course, they were not! We conceived around the 28th of September! As someone who is high risk for an early miscarriage, I can say this has really boosted my confidence. I'm not worried or stressing because of that really special moment. I feel like this pregnancy is meant to be!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just read through this entire thread and loved it! Thank you for sharing your stories!
my FIL has gone to see a medium a couple of times to visit with my deceased MIL. The sessions are recorded and I got to listen to them. Now, my DH is certainly not going to share our TTC goings-on with his Dad, so I thought this message was lovely to hear - 'tell Wish2B that they will get pregnant - just relax and stop all of the worrying and stressing about it. It's going to happen - October will be a happy month.' She said she didn't know if that meant this October or next (or next - yikes), or if it meant conception, BFP or birth, but apparently October is in the cards for us. And she said that the baby will have a special name (now I have the pressure of thinking of a special name!) So - I take these things with a grain of salt as well, but the fact that she knew that we were stressing - I had my blood work done, SA, HSG and was filling out the RE specialist paperwork as I was listening to the recording - made me stop in my tracks and put everything down and consider trying naturally for another couple of months. I didn't get a BFP this month, I should be O'ing this weekend, so we'll see. But maybe Jan, which is when I gave us the end date of before going to an RE, will be our month with a due date in October!

Also, I had an angel card reading in May and the lady basically said the same thing - 'stop with all the temping and test taking and just relax. I see a spirit girl waiting to come down, she's right over your shoulder. It'll happen. And if you could put some flowers in the room while you're BD'ing, she'd love that bc she loves flowers and nature like you do.' HAHA!

we shall see....!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Awww, what cool stories! I just love hearing them. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## fairymom74

I had one done by Gail back in 2012/2013... She said I would conceive in January 2014 and have our last--a baby boy at the end of the year. Ummm.. not pregnant and it's nearly the end of Oct 2014. She was accurate about other things though. She mentioned 2 male spirits that I was surrounded by (pretty sure they are my grandpa and an uncle that passed that I was very close with) and that there was predominent female spirit with an "A" initial (and feel this would be my grandma Alice who I was also close with). She also mentioned in my reading that at the time "though I was wanting to conceive, I was not 100% devoted to ttc" and she was absolutely correct. I had the tools and suggestions after seeing what was working for other girls in my group but I just couldn't bring myself to invest the time and money into trying anything other than just bd'ing at certain times of the month. Which now I'm using a multivitamin and Vitex; and drinking the raspberry tea to get things going. So hopefully, maybe she was just off on the year as we have 1 boy and 2 girls (mine is the boy, and the hubby has 1 girl from his first marriage and we have a girl together)--I've longed to give my husband a son of his own although after 12 yrs--I don't care if it's a boy or a girl.:winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's so interesting, fezzle, that she could see your commitment level! I hope she was just a year off for you too - 12 of them is quite enough!


----------



## lisap2008

Back in 2011-2012 I had many predictions done by alot of psychics,
and I had a few readings done by Gail, the BFP predictions were wrong but the last one was a spirit reading , I sent her a photo of DH's mom who passed away 6 years ago and she was spot on with most of that reading, and she said she saw a baby coming into our lives with the initial T well a few months later we got a little puppy names Toby , I wrote her back to let her know it was a dog she may have seen but she replied that no this was definitely a baby she saw. 

BFP predictions can be fun but I really wish I wouldn't have gotten so many they all got my hopes high and then never came true. alot of them kept seeing a BFP or conception in October but that was when I conceived in 2010 so I feel like they were seeing a past BFP.


----------



## Emmi

Been a while since I have been on here but after so many predictions that basically made me penniless and disillusioned, I can recommend Suzanne Henmann, psychic on the internet. She gave me March and girl, March could mean conceive, give birth etc. 

Well am now coming up to 6 months pregnant and due in March. Not a girl as predicted but more than happy with a healthy baby boy.

Hope is so important and I have been sucked in by so much as I was so desperate to hear that I would get pregnant. But Suzanne was pretty spot on so worth a whirl.

X


----------



## Katie Potatie

Emmi, I'm so happy to hear your news!! BIG Congratulations!!


----------



## CatandKitten

My mother got a prediction when I was much younger that I would have a girl, a time between then a girl and a boy close together. We had the first, a girl, and she is nearly three and we are TTC again. Right now DH and I decided on only one more pregnancy so maybe it will be twins this time or we will change our mind or adopt a third. LOL...we will see!


----------



## mamadonna

I've been so disheartened, I've had so many reading and not one correct, my last one was off sedra back in may which I forgot all about, I've just found it in my emails and she said I would find out by The end of the year, she saw December , so who knows:shrug:


----------



## alison29

Mama I have had a lot of wrong readings too. It's weird because I believe some of the info from the psychics is right so not that they are frauds. My last one was Mesina (who connected with a deceased loved one for sure) said the cards were showing change after much stagnation (back in June) with a new beginning in march. So she was thinking get preg in July baby in March..Didn't happen though ;(

I hope your dec was is correct. I will not get anymore predictions.


----------



## mamadonna

Thank you, Well af is here but could still be in with a chance at the end


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi Mamadonna-- congratulations! I see that you just found out you're pregnant! And it looks like the due date is in December Maybe that psychic was right?


----------



## alison29

I have to admit after saying i wasn't buying any more predictions i went on mystic lanterns website and asked the free email question.


----------



## jenny9276

I went for fun when I was 18. She said she saw a baby girl for me in November. I laughed - I didn't want kids (I was 18, what did I know lol), and I didn't have a boyfriend nor a prospect!

The November after I turned 20 I conceived my daughter. Estimated date of conception: 11/29

The November after I turned 29 I gave birth to my 2nd daughter. Her birthday? 11/29.

I don't put much stock in psychics, but you can't argue with those results. LOL.


----------



## hopebabynv

Please do not waste your money on Mia Angel, mine didn't work not even after a recast. I do not think that she is genuine.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I had 3 tell me I was having either a boy and then a girl or two girls. I have 3 boys..I would waste money on them personally


----------

